# Favorite Crystal Light Flavor?



## IronSides (Dec 10, 2009)

Just curious...what is your fave crystal light flavor?  

I prefer the lemonades - yellow (tehe) and pink!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 10, 2009)

IronSides said:


> Just curious...what is your fave crystal light flavor?
> 
> I prefer the lemonades - yellow (tehe) and pink!


 
i almost always have the lemonade in the fridge. and in the cupboard. some times in summer i love the iced tea.


----------

